# Some cunt stole my dads bmw last night



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

4:30 in the morning

See someone standing around on the CCTV last night, then see the same person come back around 4:20 then goes upto the drivers door puts something into the lock and then within 4 mins all the lights flash he gets in and drives off!

530d m sport with Reg bt57fdp
Anyone see it's around Romford Essex area let me know


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Scumbags, sounds like it was stolen to order.

That's terrifying how easy they took it.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

yep defo that's what I thought mate,


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Not good at all


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thieving cunts. hope you get it back mate. Lowest form of pond life thieves.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

tbh I don't think we will get it back, they where too professional. by now its only been 5 hours but it will have new plates or striped down to parts


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Assume that it hasn't got the OBD mod to stop the scum stealing your dad's pride and joy?


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

nah I don't think so but from what I see on the cctv he didn't do anything on the obd, 
he had something he put into the barrel on the drivers door then all the door unlocked and the alarm etc was turned off (see all the lights turn on and the indicators flashed)

defo a pro car theft less than 5 mins and only used things that where in his pockets...


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

think the OBD mod is fitting a switch across a link.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

There was a known issue with security on a lot of the more recent BMWs (I think from when they changed to electronic keys, so that would include your E60 as they changed to the new keys with the 2007 facelift). BMW have offered a software update free of charge since 2012, but I guess a lot of owners wouldn't have even known about this.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/bmw/60264/bmw-owners-offered-fix-hi-tech-theft

Apparently it affected a few other manufacturers too, but BMW were the highest profile one (or maybe it was just quicker/easier to exploit the vulnerability on BMWs, so more of them were stolen).


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

The BMW software update was bullshit anyway...

Hope karma gets them mate.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks mate, 
I know of a couple of places it would have gone to but by them time ive got over it will be over 12 hours long gone  
and yea hopefully! 
karma is a bitch like that and ill sting them


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's just terrible!!

I seem to recall watching a video (?on here?) some time last year where thieves did exactly what you described: fiddling with the driver's door lock disabling the alarm. As you said all lights flashed but they could drive the car away within minutes.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yea it was a design fault in the system to that allowed ppl to flaunt it,

They can get almost any Bm of a ceirtan age within 5 mins Police told my dad bmw have some kind of crash sensor that undoes all the windows which is how they get in then use the obd port to start the car


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Really sorry to hear this.
Pretty sure they just open it up then re-code a blank key to your car. There are videos of how it's done on you tube.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

what wankers, assuming you didnt get his face on CCTV 

J
xx


----------

